# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Tool] Possible Auto-Login. Need a bit of help

## dragonking51

So I found an old AutoIt Script for Auto login for WoW and I edited it a bit for ESO, it works so far untill character select. I was wondering if anyone knew any AutoIt and could help make the script hit enter or the Play button at character select; and then make the script start back up whenever kicked to login screen. Is it possible? Any Ideas on what I could do to make it work as intended? *Credits to iradiation from Ownedcore*

;Login info;
$Path = "C:\Program Files (x86)\Zenimax Online\The Elder Scrolls Online\game\client\eso.exe";Default path
$Accountname = "InsertUserID"; Put your ESO account name there..
$Pass = "InstertPassword";Put your ESO password there...
;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

Logon()

Func Logon()
If WinExists("Elder Scrolls Online") Then
$hWnd = WinGetHandle("Elder Scrolls Online");Handle of ESO, for controlsend
Sleep(100)

ControlSend($hWnd, "", "", $Accountname);Sends it to the game, wether your in game or not. Account name.
Sleep(100)

ControlSend($hWnd, "", "", "{TAB}");Moves down to the password field.
Sleep(100)

ControlSend($hWnd, "", "", $Pass);Sends it to the game, wether your in game or not.
Sleep(100)

ControlSend($hWnd, "", "", "{ENTER}");Moves down to the password field.
Sleep(100)

Else
Run($Path, "")
Sleep(8000);25 seconds is a bit much...
$hWnd = WinGetHandle("Elder Scrolls Online");Handle of ESO, for controlsend
Sleep(100)

ControlSend($hWnd, "", "", "Accountname");Sends it to the game, wether your in game or not. Account name.
Sleep(100)

ControlSend($hWnd, "", "", "{TAB}");Moves down to the password field.
Sleep(100)

ControlSend($hWnd, "", "", "Pass");Sends it to the game, wether your in game or not.
Sleep(100)

ControlSend($hWnd, "", "", "{ENTER}");Moves down to the password field.
Sleep(45000)

ControlSend($hWnd, "", "", "{ENTER}"); Tried to make above function sleep for 45 seconds while screen loads and then This function Press enter to log into previously played character but this doesn't work for some reason
Sleep(100)



EndIf

EndFunc

----------


## zycamzip

You will likely need to have an image find function, where you take a screenshot, crop to the login button and have autoit search for the button to click on it.

----------


## dragonking51

Thank you for your reply, I appreciate the advice. Do you know how I would have to go about that function and how would I type that out? Im a noob with AutoIt tbh so Im not really sure how to make an image find function. And I still wouldn't know how to make it loop. Would a function that made the script loop when it sees the button or the "USERID" at login screen Image function work as well? (So it starts the Autologin function back up when I get kicked to login screen).

----------


## zycamzip

https://www.autoitscript.com/forum/t...e-explanation/

----------


## bbmax

Can't get this to work  :Frown:

----------

